# Flash for Canon A1



## mmitsch (Mar 4, 2018)

I bought a Canon A1 at Christmas.  I want to buy a used Canon flash for it and am wondering what model was the best offered for this camera.

Let me know you thoughts & thanks!

Mike


----------



## compur (Mar 9, 2018)

The Canon A-series flash units were made to go with the A-series cameras (A-1, AE-1, etc).
The flash models had 3 digits followed by "A" such as 133A, 155A, etc.
The top of that series was the 199A.
There were also some "potato masher"  type units like the 377G and 577G around the same time period.

You can also use a later Canon flash with your A-1. After the A-series came the T-series for T-series cameras and then the EZ series came after that for the autofocus EOS film cameras.

When shopping for any used flash be sure it is working before you purchase it. Old flash units often have batteries left in them that have leaked and made a mess. There are also internal electronic parts that can die after a time and render the flash unusable.


----------



## mmitsch (Mar 9, 2018)

compur said:


> The Canon A-series flash units were made to go with the A-series cameras (A-1, AE-1, etc).
> The flash models had 3 digits followed by "A" such as 133A, 155A, etc.
> The top of that series was the 199A.
> There were also some "potato masher"  type units like the 377G and 577G around the same time period.
> ...



Thank you for the advice!  I found a 199A on eBay and ordered tonight!

Have a great weekend!


----------

